# Hiv



## emsboi83

I would like to know if having HIV will affect getting a job as an EMT in the state of Minnesota?  ar any state for that matter?


----------



## reaper

Normally No, But it will be up to your employer. If they are educated, then they will have no problem with it.


----------



## ffemt8978

But you really should check with the Dept. of Health to see if you can get certified first.


----------



## emsboi83

does a person have to tell them about it either before employment or after?


----------



## VentMedic

http://www.hivlawandpolicy.org/resources/view/167

This document is also on the above website.

http://www.ohioaidscoalition.org/documents/Pos_healthcare_workers_rts_20080418.pdf

You might also contact:

http://www.mnaidsproject.org/

Once you have some knowledge of your state's law for healthcare workers, you can then approach your state EMS office to confirm your findings for the EMT with HIV. 

Not everyone is well versed in all the laws of their state even when working for that state agency and may not get asked certain questions very often. And some just choose to remain ignorant of the law if they don't agree with it from a personal rather than professional point of view. 

For firefighters, the IAFF has taken a very strong stance against it but in many states the FF with HIV is protected by law but some guidelines can be instituted and still be within the boundaries of the law. 

http://www.iaff.org/hs/Resi/infdis/Limitations_on_Duty.htm


----------



## VentMedic

reaper said:


> Normally No, But it will be up to your employer. If they are educated, then they will have no problem with it.


 
Sorry reaper, it is not entirely up to the employer.  Each state has its own laws to protect discrimination against people with HIV.  That also includes the healthcare worker.  While some states may have stricter guidelines and do limit certain aspects of care, it is not up to the individual employers to make that call.


----------



## emsboi83

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## NebraskanPrincess

Yes, just to add, it is illegal for employers to discriminate you on the basis that you have HIV.  We all at one time or another have communicable diseases on the job that are much easier spread than HIV.  Just because HIV is a chronic virus does not mean employers are allowed to exempt you from employment.

I will warn you, however, that studies have show while employers cannot state HIV is the reason you are not hired, many agencies will find other reasons.  It is extremely unfair and is often due to ignorance on the virus itself.  

I believe requirement of disclosure varies per state.


----------



## BossyCow

NebraskanPrincess said:


> Yes, just to add, it is illegal for employers to discriminate you on the basis that you have HIV.  We all at one time or another have communicable diseases on the job that are much easier spread than HIV.  Just because HIV is a chronic virus does not mean employers are allowed to exempt you from employment.
> 
> I will warn you, however, that studies have show while employers cannot state HIV is the reason you are not hired, many agencies will find other reasons.  It is extremely unfair and is often due to ignorance on the virus itself.
> 
> I believe requirement of disclosure varies per state.



Absolutely! I know a medic with Type 1 Diabetes well under control. But couldn't be passed over on those grounds so three times now, hired, and didn't make it through probation. Each time failed on silly grounds and he's one of the best medics I've ever worked with. Any physical limitation is going to place you under a greater level of scrutiny. May not be fair, but its true.


----------

